# Rabbits were running today



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

We went out today for the first time in a week. Snow mostly gone. Very windy conditions made it hard for the dogs. We had 3-4 good races full around and a couple that didn't make it. We got two and missed 2 more.

The dogs really hunted hard and gave us a great day.


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job guys.I hope to get out this weekend.I`m dying to hear a good race.were those rabbits bucks?


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know. I am allergic to them and give them all to my buddy. He'll probably let us know


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Way to go fellas!!!!!


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Couple of nice looking dogs there. Glad someone got out today. I was staring out the window all day but with a week old new born at home along with a 2 1/2 yr old, I didn't think it would be good to bail on wife!!!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice. Was considering going out today myself but looking at everything blowing around I decided to ground the bird for the day. Otherwise I might be in Canada right now tracking him down.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Slug Gunner said:


> Couple of nice looking dogs there. Glad someone got out today. I was staring out the window all day but with a week old new born at home along with a 2 1/2 yr old, I didn't think it would be good to bail on wife!!!


Congrats on the new baby. You are right about bailing.

Happy wife...happy life.

Good luck when you get out again.


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes michunter they were both buck rabbits, Lets do it again soon


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

U guys should give that young guy a call next time.You know the one who can hit a rabbit for the life of him :lol:. Lacy Is Ready to go when ever your ready!!!!


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Had some good running yesterday on some state land.running was pretty much nonstop all afternoon.i had seven dogs down,including a 9month old pup,I just got started.at one point they had 3 different rabbits going at once.left the gun in the truck,so the rabbits can run another day.what a great day! not real happy about this snow we are getting.:sad:


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

This snow is bad for tomorrow. Already cancelled a hunt . May try to get out tue-wed.

Gene...we'll get you out again before the end of the season. I do want to see Lacy run. Promised another beagler a run next opport. though. 

Good hunting all.


----------



## hack52 (Feb 1, 2010)

has any one been out running last two day ?
thinking about heading out near yale tomorrow 
try my luck


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I went out today with my non hunting beagle Remmy and a buddy and his German short hair just for kicks no guns, Jumped one rabbit andmy buddys GSP jumped two pheasent one rooster. Only walked for a little over a hour, Remmy got going for a second or two on the track but once she got poked by a thor she said the heck with that :lol:. Snow was a little deep for my good dog Lacy. Hopeing to get out in the next few days if the snow would ever get outta her or at least melt a little:sad:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

hack52 said:


> has any one been out running last two day ?
> thinking about heading out near yale tomorrow
> try my luck


I drove the property yesterday on the golf cart checking our customers campers etc.. as the snow melts again....

Tree Rats and rabbit tracks everywhere!!

Today has to be better with the warmer weather than yesterday


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

glongworth3232 said:


> I went out today with my non hunting beagle Remmy and a buddy and his German short hair just for kicks no guns, Jumped one rabbit andmy buddys GSP jumped two pheasent one rooster. Only walked for a little over a hour, Remmy got going for a second or two on the track but once she got poked by a thor she said the heck with that :lol:. Snow was a little deep for my good dog Lacy. Hopeing to get out in the next few days if the snow would ever get outta her or at least melt a little:sad:


Snow shoes for the dogs that don't like deep snow?

Just a thought!! :help:


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Went out today ran two right into holes they were out but they were staying right tight to there holes had alot of fun though. But it was kinda slow for me




hack52 said:


> has any one been out running last two da
> thinking about heading out near yale tomorrow
> try my luck


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

we got hit pretty hard with ice on the west side sunday night.rabbits can stay up,but the dogs keep breaking thru.I don`t want to tear there feet up.supposed to warm up some tommorow,so I am hoping to get some running this weekend.got spoiled last saturday on bare ground.still can`t get the sound of them hounds running out of my head.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Went out me and a buddy we got 4 in a hour and 1/2 they were moving good today I had to take my daughter to soccer or we could have had alot more 


michhutr said:


> We went out today for the first time in a week. Snow mostly gone. Very windy conditions made it hard for the dogs. We had 3-4 good races full around and a couple that didn't make it. We got two and missed 2 more.
> 
> The dogs really hunted hard and gave us a great day.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out for a couple hours on Monday afternoon. Rabbits held tight and only two busted. Runs were short as both committed suicide by running right at us. Both dropped at full speed. Shoould have let them run but if I had not taken it "Wild Bill" was in a killing mood and would have. Just could not let him take both. 
That was my last kill shot for the year. Now It's just running time if I can get out again.


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

It wasn't wild at all i was just filling the freezer. I noticed you didn't wait to long before you shot either (Old One Shot). :lol: My legs are hurting pretty good after all that walking. Cody was pretty slow geting out the car when we got home , but today he is rareing to go again. Not Me!!!:yikes:


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Im Ready when u guys are


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

running is getting pretty intense right now.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Kicked up 4 Sunday, took one. I run the dogs alomst every day of the week, after work, I get home about 5. They think it's a daaily activity


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Heading out tomorrow... weather is almost perfect for the dogs... should be a great day!


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Me and Longwirth are going out tommorow and i am hoping for a good day. Longwirth has been wanting to go out and shot a rabbit. You see he has this aiming problem. Where he aims the rabbit isn't:lol:


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

